# What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP?



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
Err, whut


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
Err, whut








 
So you can block off at the turbo and just relocate and run a regular DV like in the 1.8T, which has shown to be more reliable







Bob.G


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (rracerguy717)*

They're selling this, but the other parts listed in the description for this to work don't appear to be available. That's my confusion. It appears to be half-baked/premature.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_They're selling this, but the other parts listed in the description for this to work don't appear to be available. That's my confusion. It appears to be half-baked/premature.

well if you have an intercooler or anything you can weld a bov flange on any charge pipe and use a bov
i happen to like the tial used it on my last car too


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? ([email protected])*

Would their be enought pressure? Like people with 1.8ts when they put a FMIC, they would put to big of an intercooler, and there wasn't enough pressure to make the bov work?


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

Finally!!!
I have been running my Greddy Type-RS inline with my stock DV just cuz I had it lying around from my old 1.8T set up. I tried blocking off the stock DV before but was unsuccessful. I did the hard part already and mounted my Greddy to the stock IC pipe, and now all I gotta do is purchase this! YES!
And I just bought a new "C" valve for nothing, BAH.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

Oh, and when I had the forge spacer on (death by noise) ... I didn't recieve any CEL for not re-routing air back into the intake track, hopefully it won't be an issue when the stock DV is completely bypassed and replaced with a full atmosphere venting BOV.

God I sound like such a RlCER.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (18TurboS)*

Even with the stock DV unplugged you don't throw a code.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

Last time I tried blocking off the DV, I made a plate out of aluminum and bolted it on to the turbo, and left the DV plugged in but just hanging there, the car would go limp after 5psi.
Maybe leaving it plugged in was my problem??? Hmmm, either way this seems to be a nicer solution than mine. Not bad for $22.


----------



## 93VR6Passat (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (Nurendra)*

so any more info on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
So you can block off at the turbo and just relocate and run a regular DV like in the 1.8T, which has shown to be more reliable







Bob.G
but where would we tap for a vac line? the same place as a boost gauge? there arent very many vac sources on this motor. for my 1.8t i tapped a new nipple in my intake mani but with the 2.0t's being plastic I think that would be hard.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (The ghost of Buttero J-lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The ghost of Buttero J-lo* »_but where would we tap for a vac line? the same place as a boost gauge? 

That's what I did.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (18TurboS)*

anyone have any good pictures of the eurojet intercooler pipe closest to the throttle body is their anywhere good on their to weld on a bov flange?? all the picture they have are from the front nothing looking down in the engine bay


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anyone have any good pictures of the eurojet intercooler pipe closest to the throttle body is their anywhere good on their to weld on a bov flange?? all the picture they have are from the front nothing looking down in the engine bay
there is room, but it would be a pain if you already have the intercooler installed. its very tight down there.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

im really curious to see if this actually works


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_im really curious to see if this actually works
Hopefully this works. I think my DV just went bad on me. It seems like ATP is starting to step it up a little for the 2.0t, It just pisses me off that they won't sell me the MAF housing they have seperately from their intake, They sell em for all other VW's.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

I'll post up on how it works, I already have one half done.....just need to order that part.


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (18TurboS)*

I'd like to see your post, try and put together a DYI. I miss the reliability of a good aftermarket DV. I ran a Hyperboost HX on my 1.8T.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm a bit confused on this. Would using this and running an aftermarket BOV make the car run rich?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_I'm a bit confused on this. Would using this and running an aftermarket BOV make the car run rich?

Yes if you vent it to the atmosphere, you need to recirculate air back into the intake track so you don't change the fuel trims.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_Yes if you vent it to the atmosphere, you need to recirculate air back into the intake track so you don't change the fuel trims.







Bob.G

It would only cause it to run rich when the BOV releases the air, not all the time as some may think. 
On the 1.8T chassis we did lots of testing with Turbosmart as they released their "Kompact" line of valves and found their Kompact BOV to not have any stalling or fuel trim issues. We'll see how the plugging of the stock BPV idea goes with a normal mech. valve elsewhere


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It would only cause it to run rich when the BOV releases the air, not all the time as some may think. 

 
This is true , but as you know EVERYTHING ( timing , load, fueling , etc ) is based off of MAF readings so why disturbe it ?? unless your looking for more noise.The only good thing is that the MAF used on the 2L FSI is NOT one directional compared to the MAF in the 1.8T(one direction design) that can be ruined if the air flows in the opposite direction for any reason .This is one of many ways that the 1.8T MAF fail so much.







Bob.G
p.s. maybe Chris from PD will chime in i know he prob done testing on this also and can add to this thread.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
This is true , but as you know EVERYTHING ( timing , load, fueling , etc ) is based off of MAF readings so why disturbe it ?? unless your looking for more noise.The only good thing is that the MAF used on the 2L FSI is NOT one directional compared to the MAF in the 1.8T(one direction design) that can be ruined if the air flows in the opposite direction for any reason .This is one of many ways that the 1.8T MAF fail so much.







Bob.G
p.s. maybe Chris from PD will chime in i know he prob done testing on this also and can add to this thread.
I don't think that will be so much of a problem. The Forge spacer vents 100% to the atmosphere with the stock DV, and there were no real problems with that. The thing that I think may be an issue is that a BOV even if it's routed back into the intake, is controlled by vacuum. Since the ECU contols the stock DV, the car may behave differently with a BOV. The stock DV doesn't just start venting when the car goes into vacuum, it vents more often to help drivability, I'm just curious how it would work without that control.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

that's the same thing I'm wondering for those who have switched or are going to switch to a manual diverter valve.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_ The stock DV doesn't just start venting when the car goes into vacuum, it vents more often to help drivability, I'm just curious how it would work without that control.
 
If the tuning is done correct with the load tables this really shouldn't open up until you lift at your shift points . The waste-gate along with the N-75 and the N-279 control boost and other sensor and info from the ECU . The DV will open up if it See's information it doesn't like and open it for safety reason but that's rare if its tuned correct .That's my understanding how things work , im sure there others that KNOW for sure that could chime in like i said above Chris C from PD or someone from one of the tuners .
I still think there will be better OEM upgraded solutions soon too come with more powerful 2L FSI coming out very soon. Im in no rush ill just sit back and wait unless i have a big problem in this area. Ive already modified the stock C unit about 3-4 weeks ago and so far its been good will seen how long it lasts.







Bob.G


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Ive already modified the stock C unit about 3-4 weeks ago and so far its been good will seen how long it lasts.







Bob.G


Got any details on modifying the C unit?


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

probably aded the spring from his stock B valve to the C...made it stiffer.
My guess anyway.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FROM ATP'S WEBSITE* »_Custom machined sleeve to properly block off and disable function of the stock (electric) diverter valve on the 2.0L FSI turbo engine. Eliminates boost leaks at the valve and regain the pressure loss resulting from deteriorating diaphragm in the valve. The stock diverter valve’s incredibly light spring pressure not only lifts at onset of boost, but the main diaphragm is NOT re-enforced, it therefore easily ruptures when boost is raised from stock). Failure of the stock electronically actuated diverter valve is usually gradual and starts with a pinhole leak in the diaphragm (from constant throttle open and close) which is exhibited by a gradual leak in boost and throttle response, and eventually leading to complete tearing of the thin silicone diaphragm. Driving on a leaking diverter valve can be detrimental to the health of the turbo because with the loss in boost (out of the leaky diaphragm), the turbo is forced to overspin (into unstable RPM's) to make up for the pressure loss, therefore causing a higher temp air charge plus you run the risk of turbo damage due to the increased instability. The stock unit is also horrible for flow due to the amount of lift it has once actuated to open position. *Once the stock diverter valve is disabled with this device, a new full-fledged diverter or blow off valve can be mounted elsewhere on intercooler pipes using mounting kit sold separately.* The unit is CNC machined with proper o-ring seal. It is elegantly designed to be easily and seamlessly installed and looks 100% untouched once inserted. You can put it in and forget about it.



_Modified by vwisthebest at 1:41 AM 9-30-2006_


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (vwisthebest)*

Subscribing to thread and awaiting more news


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (Nurendra)*

Just ordered this and a Tial. Bye bye stock bpv.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What is the heck is this Diverter Valve Block Off from ATP? (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Subscribing to thread and awaiting more news









Me Too. 
I just replaced the C valve that came on my are at 20k miles of running with the Revo.


_Modified by mk4driver22 at 6:40 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

There is another thread on this I made.
But, Ive bought the ATP block off, installed it.
Cut the POST intercooler tube, installed a Greddy Type RS knock off, it actuates fine but...
There is NO audible sound whatsoever. It releases the pressure just fine, but its like blowing on your hand...
I'm not sure what the issue is, perhaps ATP can provide some assistance.
My thought about the insert is, it seems like unless the plunger is extended it wont be able to hold the insert against the housing of the turbo, so If it were to pull back to let it recirc, it might actually pull the insert away from the housing...
Is the DV sopposed to be unplugged?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Is the DV sopposed to be unplugged?

Only if you want to throw a code...
The outer main lip of the "block off" from ATP should be long enough to be held against the seal by the diverter vavle itself when screwed in.


----------

